# Fall paddling 2011 - SouthEast Michigan



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

*Keepers of the Shiawassee *
*September/October Paddling*

Join Keepers of the Shiawassee on facebook or yahoogroup/fenton-area-paddlers. For more info on the color tour go to www.headwaterstrailsinc.org, for the Linden Autumn Fest www.fentonchamber.com and the Shiawassee River Festival www.slpr.net or call Maggie @ 810-735-9570
-

*Saturday 3rd *Downtown Linden to Argentine (Shiawassee River) 9:30 am
*Monday 5th* Byron to Geeck Rd. Park (Shiawassee River) 10:00 am
*Monday 12th* Moonlight Paddle, (Linden Mill Pond) 6:30
*Tuesday 20th* Fisherman&#8217;s Landing Mott Lake (Flint River) 6:00
*Friday 23rd *Richfield Park to Mott Lake (Flint River)
*Saturday 24th* Bush Park to Linden Autumn Festival (Shiawassee River) 12:00
*Sat. Oct. 1st *Headwaters Trails annual Color Tour from Holly to Fenton 1:00
*Saturday Oct. 15th * Heavner&#8217;s Moonlight Paddle Proud Lake in Milford 7:00
*Sunday Oct 16th *Sandhill Cranes on Lobdell 1:00 

*Trip Details*
*Saturday 3rd. Downtown Linden to Argentine **(Shiawassee River)*
9:30 Meet in the parking lot behind Down the Hatch Pub to spot vehicles. We&#8217;ll paddle to Argentine&#8217;s Mc Caslin Lake Rd. Bridge. This is about a 3 hour paddle with one portage around a farm bridge. All other obstructions were cleared August 28th. The water is at a great paddling level and has a good flow. If you haven&#8217;t done this beautiful stretch join us or make sure you fit it in sometime this fall. Boat rentals through Fairbanks 810-287-9618.

*Monday 5th Byron to Geeck Rd. Park near Bancroft **(Shiawassee River)*
10:00 Meet at the Byron HS athletic/ball field on Bath Rd. to launch and spot vehicles. We&#8217;ll paddle to Walnut Hills Campground to pick up/drop off paddlers then continue on to Geeck Rd. Park at the corner of Exchange Rd and Geeck Rd near Bancroft. Each section is about 2 hrs paddling. You can do the entire trip or get out or join us at Walnut Hills ($1 parking fee). Kayak rentals are available at Walnut Hills through Cheff&#8217;s Canoe Rental 989-288-7067. Call early since this is a holiday weekend. We should be at Walnut Hills around 12:30.

*Saturday 10th Heavner&#8217;s Moonlight Paddle Proud Lake in Milford*
7:00 For more information and pre-registration call Heavner Canoe Rental at: (248) 685-2379 or go to http://www.heavnercanoe.com/proud-lake


*Monday 12th Moonlight Paddle, (**Linden** Mill Pond)*
Meet us 6:30 for dinner in the Crow&#8217;s Nest in the Linden Hotel. (Full menu with a $.75 Coney dog special) We&#8217;ll launch at the mill pond around 8, paddle up to Lake Ponemah then back to town. Bring lights & PFD&#8217;s Boat rentals through Fairbanks 810-287-9618.

*Tuesday 20th Fisherman&#8217;s Landing Mott Lake **(Flint River)*
6:00 Join the East Coast Paddlers for a nature filled paddle on Mott Lake. Meet at the DNR fishing launch on Genesee Road south of Stanley Road. See Bald Eagles, cormorants and a variety of ducks.

*Friday 23rd FRWC **(Flint River)*
Join the Flint River Watershed Coalition for their Fall Equinox Paddle. Come enjoy the last days of summer and the colorful hints of fall as they paddle along the Flint River from Richfield Park 6322 N. Irish Road, Davison, MI 48423 to Mott Lake. For more information, contact Sue Lossing at [email protected]

*Saturday 24th Bush Park to Linden Mill Pond **(Shiawassee River)* Meet 12:00 at the Keepers launch in Bush Park (off Lincoln St.) We&#8217;ll paddle to the _Linden Autumn Festival_ to enjoy some music and a "Taste" of food and beverages from different civic groups and restaurants. We will be crossing Lake Ponemah and Tupper Lake so there may be some boat traffic. You must wear a PFD for this crossing.

*October*

*Saturday 1st Headwaters Trails annual Color Tour from Holly to Fenton *Launch time 1:00, $5 fee for spotting vehicles. You will paddle from Holly Waterworks Park to Fenton&#8217;s Strom Park or portage the dam and continue on to Bush Park for the *Shiawassee River Festival*. The festival will be from 2:00 &#8211; 6:00 and open to the public. There will be food, water related demonstrations, exhibits and the dedication of the two new launches at 4:00.

*Saturday 15th * *Heavner&#8217;s Moonlight Paddle Proud Lake in Milford*
7:00 For more information and pre-registration call Heavner Canoe Rental at: (248) 685-2379 or go to http://www.heavnercanoe.com/proud-lake

*Sunday October 16th Sandhill Cranes on Lobdell* 1:00 launch from Navistar on Silver Lake Rd in Argentine. We&#8217;ll paddle into Bennett and Hoisington lakes to see the sandhill cranes gather for migration. We&#8217;ll then paddle back to Navistar for an early dinner.

Join Keepers of the Shiawassee on facebook or yahoogroup/fenton-area-paddlers. For more info on the color tour go to _www.headwaterstrailsinc.org_, for the Linden Autumn Fest _www.fentonchamber.com_ and the Shiawassee River Festival _www.slpr.net_ or call Maggie @ 810-735-9570
-
-


----------

